# Quick and Easy Recipies.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Egg Noodles.
Egg noodles are simple and easy to make and can be turn into several different meals. 1 cup flour,2 eggs,1/2 teasp fine sea salt ; mix , knead in a well flour counter and roll jelly fashion , cut noodles as wide as you need them, they freeze well.
Cuban Fried Pies.
3 cups flour (plain all purpose/ regular white flour)
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons white sugar
8 tablespoons shortening (I used lard because I avoid hydrogenated oils)
2 beaten eggs yolks and whites
6 tablespoons of dry cooking white wine
The trick here is to roll dough as thin as possible and fry in a 350* oil no more till golden, fillings can be whatever you like but it must be cold and cooked before filling pie, my favorite is fresh pork sausages with mozzarella cheese or ground sweet ham and Spanish type dry sausages, great with a cold beer. Also sweet filling like fresh apples coated with sugar and cinnamon or peaches, for the sweet ones I mix sugar and cinnamon and sprinkle over them right after they come out of the oil. Left over meats makes good pies as long as the meat has no juices.
Enjoy. 
artydance:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Aldis, Big Lots, Krogers, SaveALot, Dollar General, Dollar Tree, IGA, Piggly-Wiggly, Chinamart....$1 a box if not on sale.


----------

